# Anyone breed XL/Jumbo rats?



## AttackRat (May 21, 2012)

I am really hoping to find a jumbo boy to add to my group but the only jumbo rats ive seen and older adults bred as feeders. Are there breeders out there that breed XL rat for pets and not feeders??


----------



## Patientzero (Jan 12, 2012)

Don't believe there are any jumbo/XL rats, I think in feeder terms its distinguished between a male(as jumbo) or female as the other size.


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

^ what she said. Males generally grow to become significantly larger than females.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

What everyone has said so far is true. Jumbo rats is just a feeder term for full-grown male rats. Some rats might be genetically bigger than others, but it isn't as though anyone actually breeds them that way. To my knowledge, that is. 

If you want a big squishy rat, perhaps you could adopt a full-grown male from a rescue.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Jumbo is just a size, not a strain or breed. Though there are rats genetically predisposed to be larger (mine, for example, he, his father, uncles, and bothers are/were, huge rats), but that's not a good thing to breed for, I see it in dogs and can't imagine it's different in rats, breeding biggest to biggest to produce bigger causes shorter lives and health issues most of the time. 

You could find a breeder who's buck/sire for a planned or current litter is large and healthy, and have a better chance of his son being a large adult. 

I'm a sucker for big rats too.


----------

